# box joints



## jfroage (May 12, 2014)

Hello,

I have tried several homemade jigs to cut box joints and am failing badly. Can anyone direct me to the best factory jig to cut 1/4" box joints? I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Just do a search on this site and you'll find what your looking for.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

jfroage said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have tried several homemade jigs to cut box joints and am failing badly. Can anyone direct me to the best factory jig to cut 1/4" box joints? I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


What are you doing wrong?
I have made a number of box joint jigs, for different projects, and had no problems. Mine were the real basic ones.


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

INCRA I box is the way to go!


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

Are you using a table saw or a router to make the box joints? Years ago, I used to watch the Router Workshop program and they showed just how easy it was to set up a jig and use a router in a table for box joints.


----------

